# Rats at Santa Barbara, CA shelter in need of home!



## chewybakbak (Dec 18, 2008)

I've started volunteering at the Santa Barbara county animal shelter, and have gotten permission to post here to help find their abandoned rats homes. There are 3 males (all brothers), a pair of females (mother and daughter), and one single female (who desperately needs a cagemate or lots and lots of lovin' from a human). They are all people friendly and do not bite. I don't think any of them are neutered (the boys certainly aren't). Unfortunately the SB county shelter does not have adequate cages, food, or space for these (or any) rats to thrive in - there is a metal shelf in the entrance to the shelter where all of their smaller animals are kept, where they are constantly exposed to the larger, scarier animals passing through. All of the rats are in cages better suited for hamster or guinea pigs. I've done as much as I can to make their lives comfortable at the moment, but all of them deserve a better environment than the one they are currently in. 

I am willing to transport them to you if you live just about anywhere in SoCal or a less than 2 hours north of santa barbara, although I might be able to go farther depending on my schedule so don't hesitate to ask!

If you'd like to adopt them or if you are a rescue that can take them in, you can email me at the following address:

[email protected]

Or just reply here, i suppose...

or speak directly with the Santa Barbara County Animal Shelter:

Santa Barbara County Animal Shelter
5473 Overpass Rd, Goleta CA 93111
805-681-5285

Here are some pictures and descriptions of each of the little ratties:

1.  RESERVED -- UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE UNAVAILABLE-- Badger. The subordinate rat of the trio of males. He is shy, curious, and fairly friendly once he gets to know you. Roughly 11 months old. PIC:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/chewybakbak/Badger.jpg?t=1229579561

2.  RESERVED -- UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE UNAVAILABLE--Limpalong. I don't know why he was named that as he does NOT have a limp. The alpha of the trio of boys, but he isn't mean about it. The biggest and most friendly of the three, he is not unlikely to come over and crawl all over you, lick you, and sniff at you if given the chance. He would also be a great lap rat, I have the feeling. Roughly 11 months old. PIC:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/chewybakbak/Limpalong.jpg?t=1229579680


3. Scuff. The middle rat in the trio of males. Also the least friendly of all the rats, although he still never bites anyone. When stressed he will squeak upon being grabbed or picked up, no matter how gently. Very curious and agile, he just needs a better environment to really come out of his shell. Roughly 11 months old. PIC:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/chewybakbak/Scuff.jpg?t=1229579718


4. Mamma. The presumed mother of Petals and the trio of boys. She is extremely sweet, friendly, inquisitive, laid back, and cheerful. About 1 year and 9 months old. PIC:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/chewybakbak/Mamma.jpg?t=1229579693


5. Petals. The daughter and sole cagemate of Mamma. She is a very curious, cautious little rat. Fairly friendly with people although more comfortable on her own or with Mamma. Roughly 11 months old. PIC:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/chewybakbak/Petals.jpg?t=1229579703


6.  RESERVED -- UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE UNAVAILABLE-- Lacey. The youngest and only unrelated rat of the bunch. She was brought in alone and acts like a rat who has never had a cagemate. Desperate for ratty love, she sometimes acts a little meanly towards the other rats to try and get close to them. I cannot atm spend enough time to properly introduce her to the other girls and have therefore been unable to put her in the same cage with Mamma and Petals. She is a very good shoulder rat though, and is very enthusiastic and curious with people when taken on a stroll. She is more sensitive to noise than the others and is probably almost blind, being an albino. I would guess she is under a year old, probably between 6-8 months. PIC:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/chewybakbak/Lacey.jpg?t=1229579662

If you want to see more pictures or have any further questions, let me know.


----------

